# Magic Flute query



## danslenoir (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm just listening to the John Eliot Gardiner version of Die Zauberlote (1996) and notice a reprise of Pappageno and Pamina's first act duet "Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen" in the second act entited "Der Liebe holdes Glück empfinden," which seems to be exactly the same melody, and the exact same length, with just the libretto changed.

First Act duet: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0017P5H4Q/ref=dm_dp_trk13

Second Act duet: http://www.amazon.com/Die-Zauberflöte-K-620-Act-empfinden/dp/B0017P9BIY

Does anyone know whether the reprise was in the original version, or is just something that has been inserted in this particular production?

I can't find any other versions of this opera with this track in anywhere...



It seems there are a couple of "extra" tracks at the end too...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*plenty of answers*

as you can see...many people like me Like to have the whole opera,,,

I have three complete versions...The best with Barbra Hendricks, I think.

Martin


----------

